# Computer Hardware chart



## Gauravs90 (Mar 16, 2011)

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/7508/computerhardware2z.jpg

For High Resolution Click Here [File size 24MB]

Source


----------



## asingh (Mar 16, 2011)

Really nice find. Specially for the sockets and connectors.

Good one.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanx @asingh for making it sticky....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2011)

thats a really helpful piece of info
thanks gaurav

OFFTOPIC:ur siggy is nice one too


----------



## vinayan (Mar 17, 2011)

wonderful post..it would have made my life much easier had i seen this last week before assembling my system..


----------



## fatalcore (Mar 17, 2011)

Waooo... thats great


----------



## vizkid2005 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice one !!! 
Real helpful ...


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice work *Gauravs90*


Thank You


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2011)

Good work....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 6, 2011)

Really helpful .... Thanx


----------



## Gauravs90 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you all....


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice chart - will be useful to many @ *Op * - TFS


----------



## martincrow (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this chart with us.


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 9, 2011)

nice piece of information..


----------

